# Show us your "G"



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

At GermanAutoParts.com we have been sending out the infamous "G" sticker with your orders for some time now, and we've become curious as to what happens to those stickers once they leave our warehouse. Every once in a while we receive an email with pictures from our customers showcasing their sticker placements. 
We would like to see more pics of where these stickers end up. Post up some shots of your "G." We'll show you ours if you show us yours.








No host? Send us your pictures and we'll post them up for you!


----------



## r3p00c (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

i'll play... i've ordered so much stuff from you guys its not funny. its the only sticker on my car too, i might add

















also, props to you guys for your quick shipments. i always receive my order the day after i order it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by r3p00c at 1:37 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

Im collection them...I have abround 40 or so now.... I must have been customer of the month once or twice last year..


----------



## ktm8806 (Feb 14, 2005)

Here yall go, as usual rocking the G's.......
hows it looking? haha


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_
We would like to see more pics of where these stickers end up. Post up some shots of your "G." We'll show you ours if you show us yours.










send me a sticker.....i'll send you a pic of where it ends up


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Show us your "G" (clklop1)*

i just ordered from you guys twice. once for 200 something and anoterh for 90$. never got a sticker


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (runhopskipendub)*

Unfortunately we were out of stickers for a little while, so a few orders left our warehouse without a sticker. We're sorry!








If you missed out on a sticker, PM us your address and we'll mail one out to you!


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

Do you guys sell anything for MKVs?


----------



## KGredjett3 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Unfortunately we were out of stickers for a little while, so a few orders left our warehouse without a sticker. We're sorry!








If you missed out on a sticker, PM us your address and we'll mail one out to you!









PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (KGredjett3)*

one of mine is on a plexi window on my computer case.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (hover)*

ooooooooooh, you can just about see it.


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (mkIII_shortee)*
















mine dont have home yet








but there are other stickers to keep them company until they find one!



_Modified by zuko at 2:05 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (zuko)*


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (BunnyBeater)*

we're sweeet.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Our friend Jon from Maine sent some picture of his G stickered rally car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are glad we are his part supplier and not his detailer!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

hahah. nice! thats my car


----------



## KGredjett3 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got my G's yesterday thanks guys, ill post pics soon


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (zuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_















mine dont have home yet








but there are other stickers to keep them company until they find one!
_Modified by zuko at 2:05 AM 3-23-2007_

wanna get rid of some of those shocker stickers?
i didnt get a "G" sticker with my order....


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (pineapplerobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplerobot* »_i didnt get a "G" sticker with my order....









Send us an pm with your info and we'll get some mailed out to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

see if you can spot the hidden G's
































Thanks GAP, the new brakes pads were here by noon, got them all installed and they work awesome!


----------



## vwmk2vr6 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

I've given out thousands of Gs. OK, maybe 100.


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_
send me a sticker.....i'll send you a pic of where it ends up










x2 me too me too....


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (crazy mother dubber)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Our stickers aren't just for cars and toolboxes, kids love them too!


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

that poor child....


----------



## java959 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

My Golf's rear emblem was destroyed after some kids unsuccessfully tried to steal it. But instead of buying a replacement I use a "G" sticker as the rear emblem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by java959 at 9:59 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

my first purchase for my gti


----------



## mk3gti-usa (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Our stickers aren't just for cars and toolboxes, kids love them too! 









hahahaha a grimlin!!! i didnt know those things still exist!!!


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (pineapplerobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplerobot* »_
wanna get rid of some of those shocker stickers?

i'm pretty sure those are ROCKER stickers..


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Crew)*


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Show us your "G" (pineapplerobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplerobot* »_
wanna get rid of some of those shocker stickers?
i didnt get a "G" sticker with my order....









This guy is making shocker stickers,
http://www.passatworld.com/for...37441


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's another rally action shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## DROPdaTOP (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (java959)*


_Quote, originally posted by *java959* »_My Golf's rear emblem was destroyed after some kids unsuccessfully tried to steal it. But instead of buying a replacement I use a "G" sticker as the rear emblem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


that's "G"hetto! hahaha couldn't resist, sorry to hear about the vandalism!!


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (DROPdaTOP)*









with my other cool stickers








G, TENNESSEE, Visa MasterCard Discover AmEx, and "All Money Removed From This Machine Daily"


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Keep the pictures coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's another nice placement shot.


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

where you get the speed bumps sticker and the large shocker?


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (ae0652)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ae0652* »_where you get the speed bumps sticker and the large shocker?

I don't think there was a "shocker" sticker in that drawer, there was definitely a "rocker" sticker in there. You can get the shocker and the rocker as well as a bunch of other cool stickers in various colours and sizes here http://www.grfxp.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*









Rocking the G on my first guitar, signed by members of the cast of Shenendehowa's production of Camelot, which I was on the stage crew for.
Just name dropping Shen should give the guys at Adirondack Auto Brokers/Germanautoparts.com how close I live. I Have walked to their warehouse before when i was bored. My dad is one of the few people that actually picks his parts up at the warehouse(everyone knows Andrew, right?)
Hey guys, can I get a sweet warehouse stocking job? I live close, love VWAG stuff, and have few personal expenses(IE I won't complain for more money)




_Modified by BattleRabbit at 7:00 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## begforme4484 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (BattleRabbit)*










Edit: I need to update the pic with my newly acquired "Elf" sticker


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (begforme4484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *begforme4484* »_









Edit: I need to update the pic with my newly acquired "Elf" sticker









nate i need to post some of all the stickers that are under my hood.
you might needto get me some more to make it really impressive. lol


----------



## DaVisionz (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Here's another rally action shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Keep the pictures coming!

awesome! 
woot for the hardocp sticker! 
I've been a member over there since 2000







the only forum i browse and read more than this one. 


_Modified by DaVisionz at 2:17 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

Do you guys plan on making any other sticker designs? 
I'll trade design time for parts!
Can you spot the G behind my other project vehicle?


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (vwmk2vr6)*









Is this guy ripping it across a lake??? Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## gilligan5000 (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## djcrb9 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (DROPdaTOP)*

Great shot! 
I want that Gonzo HST logo.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Show us your "G" (djcrb9)*

I need to take some pictures of mine, one is on my sticker clad computer and I've been waiting for a secnd one to put up in my rear passenger door windows


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

Saw one of these badboys on a Jeep Cherokee Sport with Maryland plates during the evening commute in Mass yesterday


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i still got my g ill put it on my running mk2 one day lol i got another one on my pc werrd


----------



## begforme4484 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (ThatGuyRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuyRyan* »_Saw one of these badboys on a Jeep Cherokee Sport with Maryland plates during the evening commute in Mass yesterday









Well if you see them on random cars like Dodge and Subaru.. I swear it wasn't me


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

here is my G


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Show us your "G" (jackfrost1031)*


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

mine.


----------



## DerSubtileVento (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's my G:
















Next I'm thinking about adding one to the rear window...


----------



## vrbit*hcar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (DerSubtileVento)*

I HAVE A SPECIAL SPOT I PUT MINE I CALL IT MY "G" SPOT.





















I NEED ONE OF THOSE STICKERS FOR MY "R"


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_










x2 
and here is my car
also grumpy pants


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

Obviously I have G stickers every place you can think of. But only 2 on the car, the one you can barely see, and one under the hood.


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I keep my dub clean, so I put it at the gas lid on my white Miata, looks great.


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (nsmsam)*

heres one, on the gti (before i rolled it at the track)








and one in my room.


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

_Modified by doc.crush at 9:08 AM 11-5-2008_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Show us your "G" (DROPdaTOP)*


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (doc.crush)*

my toolbox








my desk










_Modified by Kraftw3rkJetta at 5:46 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

germanautoparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_germanautoparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's one of the coolest Foxes Ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*
































You guys are awesome. Amazing prices, lightning fast


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i know, i know. the hatch is getting redone when it gets warmer... i hate doing body work in a fridgid garage.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraftw3rkJetta* »_
That's one of the coolest Foxes Ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (syracusegli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for quick service and great prices







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (rovetherr)*


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Mr. Knappy)*

Bump this for another great experience with germanautoparts.com!


----------



## xBoggler (May 7, 2008)

I haven't put mine on yet, but i must say that you guys are very quick. i put in my order on tuesday and my parts got here friday. Pleasure doing business with you and i hope to continue in the future.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (xBoggler)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep them coming!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep them coming!

i've spent so much money with you guys i feel like we're dating. i have 22 stickers in my drawer at work, 1 on my pencil holder, 1 on my car, 3 on my toolbox, and god knows how many misc floating around.








you guys are definitely life savers for an east coaster like me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

Thanks for your business everyone at Germanautoparts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" ([email protected])*

Thanks Delius! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

<center>








</center>


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Show us your "G" (DROPdaTOP)*

Mechanic at the local dealership rocks one on his toolbox. 
I've got one on a piece of furniture in my room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (j. Kush)*

can you spot them? like 6 of them. GAP you are the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by 2pt. slo at 6:58 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (2pt. slo)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We love go fast goodies too








Thanks for all the support, we appreciate it.


----------



## LRGmrg (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (LRGmrg)*

That picture rocks







Thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

someone needs to do an entire car in these (like an art car)


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_someone needs to do an entire car in these (like an art car)

haha thatd be siiick.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


And counting.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

Looks like you are going to need a bigger desk soon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

Hey Mark & everyone at GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's some of mine....



































_Modified by dsr16v at 9:40 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

I've got one stuck on a jack stand, but it doesn't look like I've got a picture of it.







Yet.


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

*G*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Hey David, I could use a new computer chair









Thanks for posting !!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

Out of my old '84 Rocc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comfortable as can be


----------



## golf21.8l (Apr 26, 2006)

i have mine on my toolbox a work


----------



## TheHoodOrnament (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (golf21.8l)*


Sadly, my car isn't lowered yet.
5 people in my car, plus going from dirt road to pavement = compressed strut. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for G.A.P.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TheHoodOrnament)*

couple more quick ones:
























can you spot the gap sticker in this pic?


----------



## laurent345 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Thanks for the pics everyone!


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_can you spot the gap sticker in this pic?










You got me on this one. I am normally pretty good at spotting them too


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_
You got me on this one. I am normally pretty good at spotting them too










*laugh*
ok, I admit that there wasnt any G visible in this picture. I was really just trying to see if anyone would notice the transmission rebuild taking place on my living room floor.








my wife was PISSED when whe woke up to the stink of tranny fluid at 2am.








oops!


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
*laugh*
ok, I admit that there wasnt any G visible in this picture. I was really just trying to see if anyone would notice the transmission rebuild taking place on my living room floor.








my wife was PISSED when whe woke up to the stink of tranny fluid at 2am.








oops!


How the hell could _anyone_ miss _that _detail?








First thing I thought was, damn, he's rebuilding a tranny in the living room... ok now where's the sticker? 
and a couple more I found..............


























_Modified by dsr16v at 2:40 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (dsr16v)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darisd (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

had to contribute... this is Convict Lake near Mammoth.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (darisd)*

heres another one: the day I got my new grill (this past spring) I put a sticker on it. 








its a bit dirty now.








any chance GAP could make some smaller stickers? or maybe just the G gear in black or white?
the big G sticker is just a little too big for me to put on my rocco...


----------



## Vdub303 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I recenlty got some stuff from you guys and all I have to say I wow awesome customer service. You guys actually answer the phone. I will be ordering more stuff from you guys and recomending you to my friends in Colorado. I will show you guys my G when I stick on something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Show us your "G" (DROPdaTOP)*


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Show us your*

This thread is 18+ months old and I'm astonished that no one has shown a GAP sticker used in this fashion yet:









Also, I stuck em on top of my crap winbox:









Big big :thumbup: to the guys at GAP. I love living a stone's throw (literally) from the Thruway; always guarantees I'll get my order the day after I place it.
Even if I order new spark plugs because my car starts idling erratically, only to open the hood when they arrive and realize a vacuum hose is shot.


----------



## turbocoupe88 (Jul 6, 2007)

I can't find any of my G's. And i wanna put one on my track car.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (turbocoupe88)*

Hey German Auto Parts guys, you have any job opennings in your warehouse for a high school guy? I live about 3 miles from your Clifton Park site.
You know you want me to work there, my dad and I have been buying from you since you were at your old location. I met Mark for the first time when I was 7 years old, now isn't that crazy?


_Modified by BattleRabbit at 5:07 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_This thread is 18+ months old and I'm astonished that no one has shown a GAP sticker used in this fashion yet:









That is one frothy Root beer. Does that boot fit in the oem cup holders?









Thanks for the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daylight Bombings (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

can't thank you guys enough for all the awesome service and saving my ass with quick shipping


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_
That is one frothy Root beer. Does that boot fit in the oem cup holders?









Yeah, I get excited and pour too fast.







That's why there's an unopened bottle on the desk; had to wait for the head to disspate to add the 6th


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeXchange (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_









good one


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_










Where did you get a Dirt Fun sticker? Or do I just not remember that detail from that adventure?


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Loke)*

Didn't even know this thread existed. You guys are awesome! I get all my stuff from you and it ships and gets to my house in 2 days!
here is my g.. there is some under the hood too


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (VdubyaVR6)*

Cool picture, Thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Loke)*

I think I got that at the end of the day. I mentioned my race car and he gave me the sticker for it. 
that was a good day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

and it still looks good!








sophia's car, sorry a lil epileptic








coasters!











_Modified by pkstrategy at 2:03 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (pkstrategy)*

i got my ebrake cables in a hormel microwavable bacon box!


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (pkstrategy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkstrategy* »_*place mark for when i get home to put up pics of my "G"z

me 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (brobs is back)*

One for me:










_Modified by edisonr at 8:30 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## DinoSZ (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (edisonr)*











_Modified by DinoSZ at 7:22 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (DinoSZ)*

Is that your garage or your bed room?








Pretty nice setup you have there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks again to everyone who has posted pictures.


----------



## VTEC976 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (jackfrost1031)*

That pic above is worthy of any room in my house (shhh: don't tell the wife)

Here are my G's:

















Oh, and 








If that were enough, my first name get's'er done! 











_Modified by VTEC976 at 9:57 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (VTEC976)*

cool thread... i have to get a shot of the many g's in the garage, but here is a mobile billboard...








Big thanks to GAP for helping me build my dream car.. hope the money i spend there is helping you guys do the same..


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Thanks for posting








Nice vehicles gentlemen.
Gabe, Nice fridge shot! I guess this would be like the GermanAutoPart's version of MTV Cribs


----------



## GREGGO! (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (GREGGO!)*

This is probably 20 'G's thick at least.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (GREGGO!)*

anyone else notice how many craftsman products go along with the "G's"?








(this spot reserved for GAP/SEARS promotion... )
edit... old pic, but gap/sears none the less... many more stickers on the old toolbox and the engine is actually in the car.










_Modified by JUS_GT_EYEZ at 3:20 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

i have to get pics of mine scattered around. one made it to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (salvaterra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_anyone else notice how many craftsman products go along with the "G's"?

I guess we cater to all the "Joe the German car techs"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *salvaterra* »_i have to get pics of mine scattered around. one made it to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

clean car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for posting


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

finally got a pic


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Show us your "G" (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
Also, I stuck em on top of my crap winbox:










sooooooo what _is_ your poo telling you?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (.:R-GTI:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R-GTI:.* »_
sooooooo what _is_ your poo telling you?

to make room on the bowl, the G-Ladder just took a dump.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_
to make room on the bowl, the G-Ladder just took a dump.









ROFL
That's actually an AEG head wit a G60 vc on it


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
ROFL
That's actually an AEG head wit a G60 vc on it









ok, but where is the charger? my guess is it got flushed... 








edit... another G of mine...










_Modified by JUS_GT_EYEZ at 10:28 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_anyone else notice how many craftsman products go along with the "G's"?








(this spot reserved for GAP/SEARS promotion... )


give me until the weekend, ive got the 'rap' right 'here' for the GAP & SEARS










_Modified by autopulse at 3:35 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## Ned337 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

Here's were some of mine have gone


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ned337)*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Gans)*

Thanks for the pictures!
Keep them coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

so i ordered some parts right before christmas and they arrived
the very next day as usual. you guys rule!! shipping is always quick.
but i didnt receive a receipt or a "G". im the kinda guy that saves all my
auto documentation. so i thought, no big deal. their probly very busy
due to the holidays, packed the goods and forgot. i go out to my mail
box today and saw a letter from adirondack. its was my receipt
and the "G" i look forward to recieving every time i order.
thank you soooooo much for goin the extra mile
and sending the wanted but not needed paperwork http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys are the coolest, this "G's" for you


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

i think the world would be a better place if you offered GAP christmas ornaments next holiday... i personally would take at least a half dozen. if this idea is not taken seriously, i'll be making my own... i'm going all out with a GAP tree topper


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Thanks guys for the positive feedback!

GAP Christmas ornaments would be pretty sweet


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I just finished this, needed to repaint my hood anyways, so I decided to do it a little different:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

That's awesome! 2pts for being creative








Thanks for posting


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*

danka, gota get some parts from u guys soon


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Here's an old pic of my car. German Auto Parts custom antenna delete mod.
or something like that...


----------



## nmdazMK1V (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_At GermanAutoParts.com we have been sending out the infamous "G" sticker with your orders for some time now, and we've become curious as to what happens to those stickers once they leave our warehouse. Every once in a while we receive an email with pictures from our customers showcasing their sticker placements. 
We would like to see more pics of where these stickers end up. Post up some shots of your "G." We'll show you ours if you show us yours.








No host? Send us your pictures and we'll post them up for you!

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one, but don't want to stick it on the outside of my car (rain, sun, washing, etc)... I wish they would send me one that has the adhesive on the face so that I can stick it on the inside of the car window. {Chuckle}


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (nmdazMK1V)*

PM sent


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The series 2 "G"


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

dang, i didnt know about the t-shirts.
gotts to get me one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (87vr6)*

































a vid here
http://s284.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
Thanks G! 


_Modified by dextervw at 10:08 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
any chance GAP could make some smaller stickers? or maybe just the G gear in black or white?

I'm also curious about this. Cool idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Jory)*

Thank you for the interest... We are in the planning stage of having some smaller stickers made!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Thank you for the interest... We are in the planning stage of having some smaller stickers made!


Awesome, I'll keep an eye on the thread


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_I just finished this, needed to repaint my hood anyways, so I decided to do it a little different:









somebody needs to give this guy a discount.











_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 6:04 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

mine is stuck to the outside window on the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Ned337)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (stuston)*


----------



## lippeddub (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a few G stickers


----------



## brizower (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (lippeddub)*

I'm about to blow this little sticker show thread up in March...







Shuffles knows what's up..


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (brizower)*

Sounds good Andrew, we look forward to your order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ned337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ned337* »_Here's were some of mine have gone <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 









this guy ain't recycling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn you! and it's time to take that shiznit out!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (lippeddub)*

I just stumbled accross the zip tie section at Germanautoparts.com 
you KNOW its a VDUB shop when they have an entire page devoted to zip ties...
http://www.germanautoparts.com...wraps
how awesome is that!


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Thanks for the bump








We have a little bit of everything on the website.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (nmdazMK1V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmdazMK1V* »_I have one, but don't want to stick it on the outside of my car (rain, sun, washing, etc)... I wish they would send me one that has the adhesive on the face so that I can stick it on the inside of the car window. {Chuckle}

X 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'd love to see one with adhesive on the face, and a lil color added, so it looks sweet, and sticks out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I just stumbled accross the zip tie section at Germanautoparts.com 
you KNOW its a VDUB shop when they have an entire page devoted to zip ties...
http://www.germanautoparts.com...wraps
how awesome is that!


I lol'ed.







Goin in the sig.
oh, here's my contribution, I got another one going on the MKI soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (88Jetta350)*

Another shot of my G:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (edisonr)*

Thanks for the pictures guys!
More stickers to come, but put your minds at ease because these stickers are very resistant to weather.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

Just a suggestion, I'd like to see a vinyl die-cut, without the backdground.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (stuston)*

The next batch of stickers will be die-cut vinyl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_The next batch of stickers will be die-cut vinyl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_The next batch of stickers will be die-cut vinyl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In black?


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (doodpod)*

Only time will tell


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

here's my contribution:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








That dent in the trunk looks huge...








but its really not, if you run your hand over it, you can hardly feel it.



_Modified by Michael Cahill at 5:51 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

Thanks for the post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

i just ordered a grill for my mk3 jetta, hopefully i'll get a sticker


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alfredo_mk3* »_i just ordered a grill for my mk3 jetta, hopefully i'll get a sticker









I am sure you will, but for whatever reason if you don't just let us know and we will send you a couple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered a tuneup kit and brake pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll have to take some pictures of the random G's around the house and garage


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_Just ordered a tuneup kit and brake pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll have to take some pictures of the random G's around the house and garage

hehe, i should be ordering a tune up kit for my 2.0 if funds dont run terribly low, best tune up kit deal i've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Alfredo_mk3)*

my engine room. Thanks for the windowbanner GAP! I am the only person up here with a Rabbit GTI running in the SCCA Badlands region.










_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 4:15 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_my engine room. Thanks for the windowbanner GAP! I am the only person up here with a Rabbit GTI running in the SCCA Badlands region.

Glad to see that you got the banner alright. Make sure to post up picture once the weather gets nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_
Glad to see that you got the banner alright. Make sure to post up picture once the weather gets nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


will do! I will have another order submitted here soon!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy1994)*









i had to order oil, a filter and ignitio switch on the same day. I ordered 3 different orders just so I could get 3 stickers....the 2 others went on my Ducati


_Modified by Das Borgen at 10:53 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

ahhah mine's on my driver rear window in my mk3, no pic yet







but my grille cracked when putting my old emblem in, luckily i just needed the grille bracket, and my oem grille is intact http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

Ordering another one now.... hope I get a new one!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (stuston)*

Germanautoparts.com (11:47 PM 3-24-2009): Thanks for the recent orders as well as posting your picture in our thread. Next time if you want you can just put a comment on the order requesting extra stickers and we will send some over!

Das Borgen (6:38 AM 3-25-2009): really??????? oh wow, you guys are awesome
Now that is G, forget that lil wayne gatorade commercial


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

resprayed my engine bay this weekend, and stuck a gap sticker on the wall.


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Nice (both pix)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

heres a one on our new hunter alignment rack. 
_(crappy cell phone pics)_


----------



## BlkVrsix66 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Ive got a couple on my "powder coating oven". I stick one on after every order. Should be a few more going on in the near future. Keep up the good work. Gotta love the next day shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlkVrsix66)*

snapped a couple new pics tonight, and slapped one on our microwave in an attempt to piss off my wife.








SUCCESS!









Ive been holding out for a smaller G sticker to put one on my monitor, but finally caved today and slapped one of the big ones on.


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*

ARE you guys going to be at the Show and Go this weekend?? if so, you should bring an extra set of O2 sensors for a 2000 vr6.. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I should have a good picture in the next few days, I just need it to stop raining before I can take it


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Soundwave_vr6)*

I use mine as bookmarks


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_I use mine as bookmarks

























sophisticated


----------



## ninjatokerbabe (Apr 8, 2009)

man, I might just start ordering parts from yall just so i can have those nifty stickers lol


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ninjatokerbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninjatokerbabe* »_man, I might just start ordering parts from yall just so i can have those nifty stickers lol 


...and not just because they are the cheapest and fastest place for vw parts..


----------



## ninjatokerbabe (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
...and not just because they are the cheapest and fastest place for vw parts..









nice, i will be needing some quotes pretty soon


----------



## brizower (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I zapped a bus in Manas, Kyrgyzstan last month, it was dark so I didn't get pics... more to come from me though.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (brizower)*

Sounds good Andrew!


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy Gs batman. Thanks Justin!


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*

G'd up from da feet up!

























ordered coil, and grille from ya guys, great shipping, and, nifty stickers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

fast delivery---exellent products. now im looking forward to get it all installed at once. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Beersix)*

here is a few more from me.
first, a glimpse of the all new German Auto Parts sticker!








there it is folks, and remember, you saw it here first








and now for a couple fun ones.
here is my daughter Valentine showing her automotive enthusiasm.








she thinks its funny








oh hello, whats this?








is it lunch?








no, its a new bosh dizzy cap!


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

^^^ hahahah cutie patooti kid ya got


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

bump for teaching em what dizzys are way before they can even spell Mark 3


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Das Borgen)*

poor kid lol


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (joevw007)*









GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ That looks awesome


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Tucked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tucked* »_^^ That looks awesome

thanks








more "G"


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Here is banner you guys sent me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And an ass shot at the dyno


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (izzo)*

You guys are great, thanks for the pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (izzo)*

WOW thats like my ideal home, live up stairs, play cars downstairs


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (Inked Dubber)*


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

Here is a video of my G (fast forward to 5:00, the first half is kinda boring):
http://vimeo.com/4564450


_Modified by edisonr at 6:48 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (edisonr)*

Great video Edison, thanks for posting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Local Talon (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (mk3gti-usa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti-usa* »_
hahahaha a grimlin!!! i didnt know those things still exist!!!

edit. not a "grimlin" Gizmo is a mogwai, which then spawns other creatures who transform into small, destructive, evil monsters called gremlins.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Dan J Reed)*

nicejetta DJR


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Local Talon (Apr 4, 2009)

waiting for my g.. yup/


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
first, a glimpse of the all new German Auto Parts sticker!


hey, i did not get one of those...

oh, well, next time.
since im here.. any chance getting a part number search added to the GAP site?
pweeeezze.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

The oval G sticker will still be the one included in all orders.
The new sticker is die cut and will be available soon in the gear section of our website.


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

as promised from ND:


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_couple more quick ones:
























can you spot the gap sticker in this pic?


































...... i want a t shirt....


----------



## jonnygvr6 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*

germanautoparts-hands down THE best company iv ever delt with... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got the G but sorry no pics at the moment


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (jonnygvr6)*

GAP is hands down the nicest place to deal with, always had great experiences with them, but the most recent is when i placed and order and recieved it in less then 24hrs, and that is just awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys earned a place on my car, and no other company can say that
big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GAP


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









On my practice amp with my new guitar.


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Here's another nice placement shot.

















Hay, that's my leg... I completely forgot about sending that picture to Dave a long time ago.
Here's a more recent sticker placement:


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (JethroWV)*

From last weekend:


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (edisonr)*

On the Dell


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (foxracr10)*

Thanks for the pictures everyone!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

You guys suck. Made me work on my car on the weekend. I ordered Wednesday at midnight and got it on Saturday. I was surprised, I thought for sure Monday.


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

I put GAP stickers on my engineering books.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (a3clusters)*


----------



## TNjetta1.8t (Aug 7, 2007)

germanautoparts.com car seat


----------



## formerly gt02jettaz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (foxracr10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxracr10* »_On the Dell









My last sticker from you guys was on my dell as well...I had to send my laptop in for a new screen and those bastards didn't send me the cover back...even though I specifically asked for it back on the repair order.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Germanautoparts, you guys have helped me out a bunch over the years. Quality gig all around









Chris


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (formerly gt02jettaz)*

more parts = more GAP stickers


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Our customers are crazy and we love it!


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (redskinsboy326)*

Bump for the G pumpkin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*

Another G video for you guys:
http://vimeo.com/7407596


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (edisonr)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sent you a PM


----------



## Ranyart (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Germanautoparts.com)*


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (Ranyart)*

Is that an illegal copy of ms office I see there????? lol


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*









Love the small zender.


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_couple more quick ones:
can you spot the gap sticker in this pic?










On top of the newpaper/magazine on the couch.



_Modified by IloveMyCar32 at 1:17 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

Here is the closest one to me.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (IloveMyCar32)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradojunkie (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Show us your "G" (Germanautoparts.com)*

I gotta stop by your place sometime. I live up in Clifton Park, and have a few bimmers and dubs. Do you guys ever do any GTG's?


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Show us your "G" (corradojunkie)*

Pm sent


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

On my old 85 Diesel


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DasStormTrooper)*

Can't find any pictures of the one on my car, but here's the one on my girlfriends car. Iz kewl when they want to learn to fix their own cars

















Two very happy GAP Customers


----------



## brizower (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So can anyone beat this?


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (brizower)*

Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller? 











Taken from the culvert in front of my driveway. new oil pan is the business. and no more leaks. Yay for overnight delivery on saturday morning at the standard shipping rate.


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Show us your "G" (java959)*

This your golf 3, is it still available, will you like to sell it, i really like the car, can you please provide me with more photos to this car and if you want to sell can you let me know the price, if its reasonable we can make a deal.. 
thanks


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brizower)*
















A-men......


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Germanautoparts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanautoparts.com* »_Bueller?... Bueller?... Bueller? 











Bump for Section II...








Noticed that kid with the G sticker on his melon had a Guilderland HS shirt on and almost spit out the coffee~







Had no idea that such an awesome resource was so close to me! I'll have to swing down and bug you guys some day this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HagbardCeline)*


----------



## MadJerry (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_









that is a sweet ass VW. I wish I had one like that...








here is my contribution










_Modified by MadJerry at 12:44 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (MadJerry)*

some work cart decoration...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (IloveMyCar32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IloveMyCar32* »_
On top of the newpaper/magazine on the couch.

_Modified by IloveMyCar32 at 1:17 PM 12-29-2009_

I was thinking on top of the White can next to the coffee table...


----------



## MOVMX Racer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (jaso028)*

Get some G60 Corrado LOVE








Great prices, super fast shipping. I <3 G A P.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i'll get pics up later, but i have one on my tuning lappy, one on my small tool box i carry in my car, and another on my tool chest in the garage, plus probably 4 or 5 more in a box somewhere


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the recent submissions!


----------



## Dropped325i (Feb 10, 2007)

the g/f contribution.. :beer:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Let's bring this back from the dead.


----------

